# Lab Kennels in Ga



## sneaking squanto (Jan 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where some of the best lab kennels in Ga would be?I've been thinking about Wildrose Kennels but it is in Mississippi.Please send me a PM


----------



## gobbler1 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Kennels*

Try Hatcreekretreivers


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 3, 2013)

What are you looking for specifically?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 3, 2013)

you want to look for a breeder that has all the certifications for hips elbows and eyes (this is the first thing to look for and also make sure the pup comes with a garentte) then the pedegree and then talk to the breeder and get contact info for current and past owners of pups out of the sire and dam that you want to get a pup from (contact the owners for any question you may have). then look at price cause with all of that a pup wont be cheap but it is better to spend now then to spend later (cheaper in the long run)

look here http://www.gundogbreeders.com/ and here http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?31-Classifieds-Lab-Puppies


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 3, 2013)

Stay far away from Wildrose...... Check out the above sights and Entry Express if looking.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 3, 2013)

you looking for a breeder or a trainer? if a trainer in Georgia then Send a PM to Joe Overby. He's a pro in Martin. I train with him weekly and he does a GREAT job making really nice gun dogs and hunt test dogs.


----------



## white lab (Jan 3, 2013)

Fowlmaster Kennels in Sharpsburg, GA. are Joe Overby at CandleCreek Kennels in Martin GA


----------



## quint (Jan 3, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> you looking for a breeder or a trainer? if a trainer in Georgia then Send a PM to Joe Overby. He's a pro in Martin. I train with him weekly and he does a GREAT job making really nice gun dogs and hunt test dogs.



x 2


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2013)

I will tell you that Georgia has along history with allot of great Fld Trial and titled hunting dogs. We have allot of folks here that are in the Fid Trial and Hunt test game on this site. I think that I would contact some folks here before I went out of state. Good Luck.


----------



## mattuga (Jan 4, 2013)

GA is one of the best states there is for pointer and lab kennels/training.  I wouldn't cross the state line for either type of dog.  Personally I am going to have my next lab learn how to point so I have the ultimate upland game and duck dog.  I can dream right?!?


----------



## hunter797 (Jan 4, 2013)

Blowing Springs Kennels in Flintstone Ga right out of Tennessee.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 4, 2013)

mattuga said:


> GA is one of the best states there is for pointer and lab kennels/training.  I wouldn't cross the state line for either type of dog.  Personally I am going to have my next lab learn how to point so I have the ultimate upland game and duck dog.  I can dream right?!?



Thats actually not that far fetched...my 10yr old has pointed ever since we brought him home @ 12 weeks...never taught it, he just did it.  Look at the APLA (American Pointing Lab Association), they have actually developed a testing standard for this type of dog.  Deb Weiner of Santa Fe Labs turns out some extremely nice dogs every year doing this exact thing.  You should check it out...might be just what you're looking for.


----------



## ryano (Jan 4, 2013)

waterdogs said:


> Stay far away from Wildrose.......



why?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 4, 2013)

I know a guy in AL that had some ok backyard bred mutts one time...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 4, 2013)

Come on fellas ... the guy asked a legitimate question, if you want to play, take it to the campfire.


----------



## ryano (Jan 4, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Come on fellas ... the guy asked a legitimate question, if you want to play, take it to the campfire.



comment deleted. my apologies 

but maybe you can answer my legitimate question as  to why he should "stay far away from Wildrose" then    I see this all too often with no backup facts to the opinion?


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 4, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Come on fellas ... the guy asked a legitimate question, if you want to play, take it to the campfire.




Nic is that you ??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 4, 2013)

ryano said:


> comment deleted. my apologies
> 
> but maybe you can answer my legitimate question as  to why he should "stay far away from Wildrose" then    I see this all too often with no backup facts to the opinion?



Ryan, as I told the OP in my PM to him, I'm not in the habit of running down kennels.  I have no experience with Wild Rose dogs so I can't really answer that question.  Maybe people don't like the 'British' breeding.  Maybe they don't like the WR training methods (wouldn't be my choice either but to each his own).  I don't know.  

As far as I know the only WR dog I ever saw was a fox red female Rich Louter had in for training last fall.  I think she titled seasoned at the NGA test.  Angie said it took forever to train her because the owner wanted her trained 'the Wild Rose Way' (no collar).  Outside of that she looked like a pretty good dog and the owners were happy with her so who am I to say??


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 4, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I know a guy in AL that had some ok backyard bred mutts one time...



my dog was born in a shed in Danielsville, GA. He seems to be okay.


----------



## ryano (Jan 4, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ryan, as I told the OP in my PM to him, I'm not in the habit of running down kennels.  I have no experience with Wild Rose dogs so I can't really answer that question.  Maybe people don't like the 'British' breeding.  Maybe they don't like the WR training methods (wouldn't be my choice either but to each his own).  I don't know.
> 
> As far as I know the only WR dog I ever saw was a fox red female Rich Louter had in for training last fall.  I think she titled seasoned at the NGA test.  Angie said it took forever to train her because the owner wanted her trained 'the Wild Rose Way' (no collar).  Outside of that she looked like a pretty good dog and the owners were happy with her so who am I to say??



Wildrose Katie got a finished pass at Old South    Maybe thats the dog you are referring to? 

Thanks for the explanation! I just see a lot of negative opinions about Wildrose and have often wondered why. I have wondered if these opinions are formed from hearsay or have theseguys actually been around these dogs in the field to actually be in the know. 

I have a good friend that has a daughter that trains dogs at Wildrose. She loves her job and has nothing but great things to say about Mike as a person and boss.   I have no idea how good or how bad his dogs are though.

Im sorry for derailing this thread.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 4, 2013)

ryano said:


> Wildrose Katie got a finished pass at Old South    Maybe thats the dog you are referring to?
> 
> Thanks for the explanation! I just see a lot of negative opinions about Wildrose and have often wondered why. I have wondered if these opinions are formed from hearsay or have theseguys actually been around these dogs in the field to actually be in the know.
> 
> ...



Nope.. the dog I'm talking about is named Ruby ... so there are at least two good dogs to come out of that kennel huh??    There is another pretty prominent kennel that lot's of people have bought dogs from over the years and I've seen several of them title.  I personally wouldn't buy one because I don't like how they operate.  That doesn't mean you won't get a good dog from them if they have something you like.  I think lots of new people just really don't know what they are looking for and are taken in by the big selections and flashy websites.   

No problem with derailing the thread.  No Tolbert, I'm not Nic and it's not my job to moderate but the guy is just trying to find a dog.  I already had to explain to him why he didn't need to waste any more time trying google Steve Ramage!!!


----------



## pilar1899 (Jan 4, 2013)

Brian Szczech @ Gun Plated Gun Dogs

http://www.goldplatedgundogs.com/


----------



## sneaking squanto (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## duckndog (Jan 4, 2013)

One of the hottest trainers in the hunt test game right now is Georgia's own Stephen Durrence of Taylor Farm Kennels.  He's trained and/or handled numerous dogs to the highest level in the HRC, AKC, and SRS series, including the three "rockstars" - Dude, Bobo, and Chief.  He's also one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.

http://taylorfarmkennels.com/index.php


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stonewall Kennels


----------



## acemedic1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Brian is a great guy that loves his dogs....i met him at a test this spring and wouldn't hesitate to check him out


----------



## foggycypressbassin (Jan 6, 2013)

Buy you the book "water dog" and "gun dog" by Richard A .Wolters  and train your dog yourself it's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jan 6, 2013)

*FowlMaster Kennels*

 x on FowlMaster  http://www.fowlmasterkennels.com/  , located near Sharpsburg.   Jeff is a good trainer, trains on nice training grounds, takes very good care of his client's dogs, and usually has 2-3 litters each year out of his very accomplished females ( I got edited for potty mouth for using correct female dog description word rhyming with "hitches"! .... duh!)  He produces great gun dogs as well as hunt test dogs.  He has a good reputation among the hunt test and trainer crowd, has built credibility, and is easy to work/train with.  






white lab said:


> Fowlmaster Kennels in Sharpsburg, GA. are Joe Overby at CandleCreek Kennels in Martin GA


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 7, 2013)

ryano said:


> why?



. He may turn out some good dogs, but he LIMITS you on your dog. I wish he MIKE would give me a refund on the crappy video I bought. I know someone who had dealings with him and they were not good.  So guess your are correct, just hear say. If I was to have someone train a dog for me it would be local or in NC.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Feb 25, 2013)

foggycypressbassin said:


> Buy you the book "water dog" and "gun dog" by Richard A .Wolters  and train your dog yourself it's a lot cheaper.



good material but very limiting. there are easier ways of doing things now with the e collar


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dont limit yourself to GA. This guy is great and much cheaper than alot of trainers around here.www.moccasincreek.net/


----------



## Dallas2256 (Feb 27, 2013)

Check out big creek labs in midville, ga. Some very nice dogs out there, where I picked up mine and although he's only 10 weeks old he seems to be doing very well so far


----------



## macondaly (Mar 2, 2013)

Joe Overby said:


> Thats actually not that far fetched...my 10yr old has pointed ever since we brought him home @ 12 weeks...never taught it, he just did it.  Look at the APLA (American Pointing Lab Association), they have actually developed a testing standard for this type of dog.  Deb Weiner of Santa Fe Labs turns out some extremely nice dogs every year doing this exact thing.  You should check it out...might be just what you're looking for.



I prefer pointing dawgs to point and retrievers to retrieve but sometimes you can end up catching lightening in a bottle.  My opinion and a buck will get you a coke.

Oh yeah, Deb has bred at least one little girl that could mark a little as well!   If I were looking for a pointing lab she would be my first phone call.

I wouldn't limit my looking for a puppy to Georgia.  If you are like me you are looking for not just a retriever you are looking for a family member, hunting partner and friend.  If you are will to spend the cash on a Wildrose dog, do your self a favor and go to some hunt tests, go to some field trials, go see some guides dawgs that you or you buddies have hunted with and find out where the dawgs you like best come from.  Find out who bred them.  Spend as much time as you can watching dawgs and talking to dawg people.  Its like interviewing for your next family member.  I have spent two years researching my next puppy cause Mama and the kids sure aren't gonna let me washout our baby because he can't do an all age triple when he's three.  I may not get my dog of a lifetime on my next pup but I'm doing my part to lean the odds in my favor.

After all of that, some of the best labs in the world come from or have ties to Georgia.  Just don't let distance  limit a major life choice.


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 2, 2013)

An Ammo fan I see!!  Great post!!  I get the phone calls all the time of people wanting to see the sire and dam on site...if thats the big concern...what the mom and dad look like...then more research is needed.  There are a pile of outstanding dogs being bred everyday that not only arent from Ga but are also never advertised.  My current pup came from Idaho...there are some good people breeding great dogs out there...just gotta look a little.  Oh yeah, theres a reason they call em "pointers" and "retrievers"...right tool for the job regards...


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2013)

Try Brian maxwell he's in s.c. Just on the other side of lake Hartwell. Top notch trainer with some great dogs.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2013)

Brian maxwell 864-303-3339


----------



## big A 235 (Mar 3, 2013)

I hunted with a lab from Wildrose and must say he had everyone there bragging about him.  One of the best dogs I have ever seen work.  My neighbor has a lab that does upland and retrieves.  Got him as pup from North Dakota.  I would figure out what you want in a dog as far as personality.  I have a Chessie and two labs.  If I ever get another dog it will be a Chessie.  They will not stop working.


----------



## hunterparr34 (Mar 9, 2013)

x3 on FowlMaster Kennels. Jeff is a great trainer and great guy. My lab is there now has been for 5 months. Took him to a pheasant hunt 2 weeks ago and he did great. I believe he is going to be breeding his female soon as well.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 1, 2013)

Check out moutain view retrievers in knoxville tn


----------

